# Pressure Cooker



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 7, 2012)

I got one as a gift and have no idea what to do with it. What those of you who use one find it the better alternative to say, copper pans?

M


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 7, 2012)

i use my kuhn rikon mainly for making stock despite what cooks illustrated says i think it makes a great stock. i make large amts of soup. 3 qts water with celery carrot onion garlic parsley root and turnip at 15 lbs for an hour strain thru mafter bullion seive= veg stock.. then i take chicken feet and all the left over accumulated chicken parts 3 qts of water and some herbs for an hr on high strain and then mix the 2 stocks in a 3 gallon pot.. from that i make chicken soup and barley is my current favorite 'starch' .. pressure cooker does great with beets too .


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 7, 2012)

My wife uses one a lot for making beef stock and for cooking beets.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 7, 2012)

I just started using mine for cooking beans, instead of soaking and cooking for an hour they go into the cooker and 25 minutes later are ready for whatever I'm making.


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 7, 2012)

I dont have one yet. But if I did, I would use it to stabilize wood!!! lol


----------



## BobCat (Apr 7, 2012)

We cook everything in the pressure cooker. Beans, roasts, stews etc. Invaluable when living at altitude.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 7, 2012)

Fried chicken done in a pressure cooker comes out great. I've never tried it with mine, but I used to eat chicken done that way at a little restaurant back home and it was the best I've ever had. Another nice thing about doing it that way is it cooks fast.


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

great for short ribs


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 7, 2012)

I want one. Would love one at work for stocks. Growing up my mom cooked chicken and tongue in hers. Of course they are also great for canning. Me, I have always had a master plan for turning one into a still. 

-AJ


----------



## Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

I use mine primarily for making stock, a task at which it excels. Occasionally, if I'm in a big hurry, I'll do pork shoulders, short ribs, and the like. It's great at turning long braises into a comparatively quick task.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Miles said:


> I use mine primarily for making stock, a task at which it excels. Occasionally, if I'm in a big hurry, I'll do pork shoulders, short ribs, and the like. It's great at turning long braises into a comparatively quick task.



Same here, I mostly use it for stews and soups that I then freeze away in portions. Nothing that you could not do in a dutch oven, it's just much faster. A very simple favorite is browning a few 'country pork ribs', adding plenty of sliced onions, some seasoning (paprika and marjoram for a more hungarian 'poerkoelt' version, sometimes it's just soy sauce, Woucestersauce etc) and a diced potato for binding. Cook for a good 20 minutes and serve with boiled potatoes or home made egg noodles. Sometimes I cook the meat until it's tender, throw in potatoes, carrots, pease etc., cook again for a few minutes for a one-pot stew in less than half the normal time. Still have canning on my list, but haven't gotten around to it, yet. 

Stefan


----------

